# no "Windows Printer via Samba" selection



## bossa nova (Mar 17, 2003)

I am trying to print to a printer connected to a Win2k machine and found some docs that stated if I opened print center and held down the option key while clicking on "Advanced" that I would have the option available "Windows printer via samba" but this option is not available.

Am I nuts or is something wrong here. Does anyone else have the option available? Am I missing something here?

Thanks in advance...

John


----------



## bossa nova (Mar 17, 2003)

It is now showing up. Here is what I did...hope it helps someone else...I should also add I do not know which step enabled it.

1. turned on windows file shariing
2. installed gimp print and ghost script
3. turned on samba backend spooling via terminal
4. restarted.


----------

